# Twitter



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks like Musk is flexing his far right views.








Mike Galsworthy 🦣 (@[email protected])


Attached: 1 image · Content warning: NEW: Reader suppression on Twitter




mas.to





He’s already caused a mass exodus of staff and tweeters.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

He's a nutcase. Doesn't know his own limitations.


----------

